# Pigeon Loft For Sale



## salenahaas (Apr 9, 2012)

Pigeon loft for sale. This is an 8 x 10 shed in Pennsylvania. If interested, e-mail [email protected][/email asking $500 or best offer for it. 

Salena


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you have any pictures? I have a friend thinking about getting into Pigeons.


----------



## salenahaas (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you send me an email address to send it to? mine is [email protected] or text me: 717-574-2601 I can send you pictures. 
thanks, 
salena


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Have you sold this loft yet?


----------

